# לוקיישנים לצילומים מקדימים - יוני 2012



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

לוקיישנים לצילומים מקדימים - יוני 2012 
הקיץ כבר פה ומאגר הלוקיישנים לצילומים ברחבי הארץ הופך להיות יותר ויותר יצירתי ככל שהטמפרטורות עולות.
לפעמים זה מקומות סגורים ולפעמים סתם מקומות מוצלים, ירוקים ונעימים אחרים.
זה יכול להיות מבנה נטוש, בית יפה או שדה פתוח - הכל יכול להצטלם טוב.

חשבתי לרכז בשרשור הזה רשימה מעודכנת של מקומות יפים להצטלם בהם בכל רחבי הארץ.

נסו לסמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשאתן כותבות על מקום מומלץ 
או 





 כשהמקום לא מומלץ וכתבו למה, כדי שאם מישהי כבר חשבה להגיע לשם תדע מה מחכה לה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

צפון


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

חיפה והסביבה


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

טיילת חוף הים בחיפה, גן הבאהים....


----------



## pipidi (18/6/12)

טיילת לואי


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)

רמת הנדיב (זכרון יעקב)  http://www.ramat-hanadiv.co.il/lobby.aspx?boneId=250

אמור להיות מקום יפהפה, מודה שלא הייתי שם עדיין, אבל לאהובי יש רק שבחים. 

עלה בי החשק לנסוע לטייל שם..


----------



## חדשים בעסק (18/6/12)

רמת הנדיב זה באמת מאוד יפייפה 
והכל כזה נקי ופסטורלי...

(מתוך צילומים שעשיתי שם עם הצלם רון בורקין).


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)

איזו תמונה יפה 
פייתית משהו.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (18/6/12)

תודה


----------



## קלי כלות (18/6/12)

איזה יופי! 
נראה בהחלט מאוד פסטורלי.


----------



## IMphoenix (18/6/12)

הבוסתן, מול זכרון וחוף הים (איפה שרק תבחרו) 
אנחנו הצטלמנו במקום יפייפה שנקרא "הבוסתן", זה גן של עצים טרופיים על צלע הכרמל מול קיבוץ מעגן מיכאל. חבר קיבוץ ותיק הקים את המקום, נטע אינספור סוגים של עצים ארצישראליים וטרופיים. יש שם נוף מדהים לים ולקיבוץ.

בנוסף, קפצנו ל"מול זכרון" והצטלמנו בצומת ספרים, כי שנינו כמעט גרים שם. אנחנו אנשי ספר ושירה, לומדים את זה, כותבים וחיים את זה. אפילו מצאנו מיד את ספר השירה של עמיחי ממנו ציטטנו להזמנה שלנו  היה מקסים, רומנטי וצבעוני.

לבסוף הצטלמנו בחוף הים מתחת לגן שלנו בשדות ים... טוב, אין כמו הים.


----------



## IMphoenix (19/6/12)

ותמונה מצומת ספרים ב"מול זכרון" 
אחת העובדות צילמה בפלאפון ושלחה לי


----------



## Lana678 (19/6/12)

כמה אושר!


----------



## h i l a d i (20/6/12)

פשוט מהממת! אפשר כבר קרדיטים????


----------



## IMphoenix (20/6/12)

בדיוק אתמול קיבלנו את חומרי הגלם! 
ייקח עוד קצת זמן אבל זה בדרך...


----------



## קלי כלות (18/6/12)

גן החיות ליד גן האם 
תלוי אם יש שם צל אחרת נראה לי שיהיה חם מדי לעשות שם צילומים.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

השרון ועמק חפר


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

כביש 4 
לאמיצים - אפשר לעשות עצירה בצד הדרך.
זה עשוי לעשות קצת פקקים, אבל מוציא תמונות ממש חמודות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה הזו היינו בדרך לגן הקסום בצומת בני דרור ורצינו ל"גנוב" כמה תמונות בעוד מקום.


----------



## תומישה (18/6/12)

איקאה 
מעולה לימים הרותחים שלפנינו וגם לימים גשומים,

יש פינות של חדרי שינה, חדרי ילדים, מטבחים מעוצבים "מוכנים"

ויוצאות שם תמונות מהממות


----------



## הכלה מאיה (18/6/12)

תומישה את תמיד כל כך מיוחדת!! 
הדלקת אותי עם הרעיון על איקאה!!!


----------



## תומישה (18/6/12)




----------



## miss buttons (19/6/12)

הצטלמת שם? דרוש אישור מראש?


----------



## תומישה (19/6/12)

אפשר לנצל את זה לשאלה מציקה? מי שכבר התחתנה.. 
[
היה מקום שהגעתם אליו לבושים ומוכנים ואמר לכם - לא, אנחנו לא מאשרים לכם להצטלם אצלנו?
ההרגשה שלי היא שאם תצוצי בשמלת כלה - אף אחד לא יגיד לך לא...

ולשאלתך miss - 

החתונה באוקטובר בחיפה אז לא, לא הצטלמתי שם
וכנראה שאישית לא אוכל לממש.
למרות שאני מנסה למצוא מקבילות לעניין באזור חיפה...
נראה לי שווה להרים טלפון ולשאול לפני שסתם צצים שם,


----------



## miss buttons (19/6/12)

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (20/6/12)

בהחלט יכול לקרות - מכל מיני סיבות 
היו כאן בפורום בנות שכתבו על מקומות שדרשו מהם תשלום על הזכות להצטלם בהם.... 

לכן אני חושבת שכדאי לחשוב מראש ולבקש רשות.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (18/6/12)

חוף השרון  חוף השרון זה גם אזור מאוד מגוון.
אפשר למצוא בו שדרות עצים, טיילת עץ קרובה לים, אזורים פתוחים והרבה מאוד קסם.
ראיתי כבר לא מעט המלצות על המקום ותמונות ממש יפות של כמה כלות


----------



## קלי כלות (18/6/12)

הייתי רוצה להצטלם במקום כזה


----------



## גאיהפיק (18/6/12)

אוי.. זה מקום מהמם!!! נראה לי שאאמץ


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

פארק הסחלבים אוטופיה


----------



## אלונה עילם (18/6/12)

צריך לקחת בחשבון שהמקום רווי בלחות 
ולכן אני לא בטוחה שהוא מתאים לחודשי הקיץ, בטח לא למי שסובל מחום...
אולי אם הולכים בשש בערב


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

מתאים לסתיו, אבל גם הפארק החיצוני מהמם לקיץ.. 
יש מבוכים, צמחייה מעוצבת, פינות חמד עם ספסלים, אגם עם מזרקה וכו..


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

מתאים לסתיו, אבל גם הפארק החיצוני מהמם לקיץ.. 
יש מבוכים, צמחייה מעוצבת, פינות חמד עם ספסלים, אגם עם מזרקה וכו..


----------



## טל המאפרת (18/6/12)

כמה מקומות 
קרון הרכבת הישן ושדרת הפיקוסים בביתן אהרון, ובית הראשונים אם יסכימו בעלי המקום
נחל אלכסנדר במקטע שליד משמר השרון
המצוקים באזור מכמורת
הטיילת החדשה בנתניה באזור שליד מלון רמדה (ממש אווירת חו"ל עם הדק מעץ והירוק מסביב)
השדות ברחבי עמק חפר (רק שימו לב שיש תקופות בהן מדשנים, כמו עכשיו, ואז הריח נוראי)
קיסריה/ אפולוניה לחובבות המראה העתיק


----------



## hadaragr (20/6/12)

הגלריה הירוקה בארסוף (ליד שפיים) 
למי שלא מכירה יש שם כל מיני שיחים מעוצבים ומיצגים יפים.
התקשרתי לשם (למרות שיש לי עוד חודשיים וחצי) לשאול אם אפשר להצטלם שם והבעלים אמר שכל הזמן כלות וחתנים מצטלמים ושאין בעיה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

עמק יזרעאל


----------



## שרון ל 1 (19/6/12)

אזור רכבת העמק הישנה מאד יפה! 
ובתכלס, כל מקום כמעט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש מלא נופים, שדות, פרות, חציר, יער... רק תבחרו!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (19/6/12)

צדיקה בסדום! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני חושבת שהעמק מאוד יפה.
כל זווית מביאה משהו מהטבע והפתיחות של השדות והחציר.
אבל אולי יש גם עוד מקומות ספציפיים ששווה להזכיר


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

מרכז וגוש דן


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

פארק אפק 
אזור מאוד מגוון שאפשר להוציא בו המון תמונות יפות.
יש גם מבצר, גם ירוק, עצים גדולים, מרחבים פתוחים, אגם.
בקיצור - מקום "שימושי" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צריך לקחת בחשבון שזה גן לאומי והכניסה בתשלום.
אצלינו גם ביום החתונה לא ויתרו...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (18/6/12)

מתחת לבניין שלי בתל אביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במבנה של הפח


----------



## Bobbachka (18/6/12)

פארק אידית וולפסון 
הפארק ממוקם בין דרך השלום לדרך הטייסים במפגש עם לגווארדיה.

מטופח מאוד, כולל מגוון של "נופים":
הכיכר הלבנה- פסל ענקי שמכיל כמה מבנים לבנים יפיפיים.
שבילים, ספסלים ועצים ירוקים עבותים.
מגרשי כדורסל.
גני משחקים.
אגמון קטן עם כמה ברווזים.

מגוון כבר אמרנו?

תמונה קטנה- בשחור לבן מהכיכר הלבנה.


----------



## onestylishbride (18/6/12)

ברח לי, ואזור יפו העתיקה לפני הירידה לסמטאות 
תמונה מהאזור המקסים הזה...


----------



## onestylishbride (18/6/12)

נמל יפו והסמטאות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/6/12)

מתחם שבע טחנות - פארק הירקון 
יש שם ברווזים ממש חמודים, אגם מהמם ועתיקות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/6/12)

ועוד תמונה


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

תחנת רכבת...


----------



## אלונה עילם (18/6/12)

מבצר אטיפטריס בראש העין


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)

שוק הפשפשים 
ממש צבעוני להצטלם בין כל הדוכנים.


----------



## FalseAngel (18/6/12)

אפשר גם להצטלם שם בחנויות..


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (21/6/12)

שוק הפשפשים 
בתוך החנויות.
האמת היא שאפשר לעשות תמונות מסוג כזה לא רק בחנויות בשוק הפשפשים, אלא בכל חנות עם חלון ראווה שמושך את העין.


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)

הפארק הלאומי רמת גן 
יש שם הרים של דשא, ועצים והמון ירוק בעיניים, ואגם עם ברווזים. מקום יפהפה לטעמי.

http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/הפארק_הלאומי_(%D7%A8%D7%9E%D7%AA_%D7%92%D7%9F)


----------



## הילהוגיל (18/6/12)

לונה פארק תל אביב 
מאפשרים להכנס ולהצטלם בחינם (שווה)
בזכות הצבעוניות של המקום יוצאות תמונות מהממות!!!!


----------



## קלי כלות (18/6/12)

זה אחלה רעיון! 
תמונה ממש טובה


----------



## הילהוגיל (18/6/12)

תחנת רכבת נטושה ראש העין 
תודות לחכמים הגדולים ברכבת ישראל שבנו את התחנה במיקום הלא נכון.. 
נותרה תחנת רכבת נטושה לחלוטין.. 
אפשר לרדת גם לפסים ולעשות תמונות "נועזות יותר"


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

אזור המושבים: סתריה-נען בשדות,במשתלות ובמבנים 
אנחנו הצטלמנו בלי להזיע יותר מידי בחיפושים ונסיעות באזור הבית בסתריה: בשדות בין מושב סתריה לנען, בחורשת העצים ובמשתלת סלונר שמושב.כל אלו נמצאים בדרך ל"גני כנען" ומהווים נקודות טבע מקסימות בלי לנסוע רחוק.


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

בחורשה


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

על אחד הטרקטורים...מיני רבים שמסתובבים שם...


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

עוד קצת משדות החצילים


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

שדה כותנה...שפרח בתחילת אוקטובר בנען...בדרך ל 
גני כנען


----------



## h i l a d i (18/6/12)

מהמם!!! 
קיוויתי שהכותנה פורחת בתחילת אוקטובר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מי יודעת איפה יש בשרון דבר כזה?


----------



## אביה המואביה (18/6/12)

מהמם! 
וזו לא הפריחה של הכותנה אלא הפירות. הפריחה היא כתומה-צהובה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכותנה שבתמונה היא לקראת הקטיף כבר.


----------



## karnikova1 (19/6/12)

נכון...והיה לנו פוקס...כי מורידים אותה ממש 
מהר....עברתי ליד השדות יום לפני וראיתי את הכותנה וקיוויתי שתשאר עד ליום למחרת...
אז התמזל מזלנו כי יומיים אחרי זה כבר לא הייתה שום כותנה....


----------



## Bride ToBe (19/6/12)

משגע!


----------



## karnikova1 (18/6/12)

משתלת "סלונר" מושב סתריה


----------



## גור צבים (18/6/12)

נווה צדק האחר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצלם שלנו מצא דלתות יפות, משרד נדלן בעיצוב מיוחד, כתובת גרפיטי וים עם תאורה מיוחדת ליום חורפי.
המון בסוף תלוי בצוות ובזוג...


----------



## Lana678 (18/6/12)

מסכימה עם "התמונה" של כרמל... 
הכל עניין של צילום טוב... אני גם יותר התחברתי לתמונות של "על הספסל" לי "הפח" וכו'... אבל השרשור הוא על לוקיישנים, אז מצ"ב התמונה מהרחבה של תאטרון הקאמרי בתל אביב...


----------



## מיכל אורי (19/6/12)

הרחבה של הבימה בת"א 
אנחנו הצלמנו רק שם ומבחינתנו היה שם הכול - נוף אורבני, ירוק (יש שם גינה מקסימה), אנשים לתמונות פחות מלאכותיות


מומלץ בחום


----------



## Lana678 (19/6/12)

מסכימה ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם אנחנו התחלנו שם וסיימנו שם.


----------



## Lana678 (19/6/12)

יו, איזה ריכוז עצמי... מתנצלת... הכוונה היתה 
לרחבת הקאמרי, אבל ממש מסכימה שהרחבה של הבימה מתאימה מאוד


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

ירושלים


----------



## קבוק בוטן (18/6/12)

פארק המסילה 
זה לא מנסיון כי עוד לא התחתנתי - אבל אני עוברת באיזור הזה די הרבה בזמן האחרון ועשו שם שיפוץ נרחב בפסי הרכבת הישנים - זה נראה ממש יפה עכשיו.
לדעתי יכול להיות אחלה לוקיישן לצילומים...
אפשר לראות קצת תמונות בקישור שצירפתי.


----------



## ShirShir (18/6/12)

אתרי צילום בירושלים - 
גן החיות התנכ"י
חומות העיר העתיקה/מגדל דוד
שדרות ממילא המרשימות
מלונות יפים עם פינות מעוצבות (כמו לדוגמא מלון דן בוטיק)
הרכבת הקלה
שוק מחנהיהודה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

השפלה


----------



## h i l a d i (18/6/12)

הגבעה בברנר - גבעת ברנר 
בדקנו את המקום כאולם לחתונה וגילינו שהם מאפשרים לזוגות להצטלם שם את הצילומים המקדימים.
אומנם בתשלום (באיזור ה200 שקל) - אבל הם תורמים את זה לאיזה עמותה אני לא זוכרת איזה אז אני לא אנסה לנחש. אבל זו היתה עמותה מוכרת יחסית...
למי שלא מכירה את המקום - אחד המדהימים שראיתי!


----------



## TzutZ (18/6/12)

מקום מהמם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מתחתנת שם...


----------



## ליברטינו (19/6/12)

ממליץ על צילומים בגדרה 
רחוב הבילויים הציורי
גן הפסלים של יומה שגב
השדות המהממים של מזרח גדרה עם נוף הרי ירושלים

שונה ומיוחד!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (17/6/12)

דרום


----------



## edens song (18/6/12)

פארק אשכול 
בתחומי מועצה אזורית אשכול.

גם יער בארי מקום יפה, עם כל מיני מערות קטנות חצובות בסלע.


----------



## אורית ויזל (18/6/12)

בכניסה לקיבוץ נען יש מבנה נטוש מקסים 
הבאתי לשם כלות שאיפרתי לא פעם, וכולן לא הבינו איך מקום כזה הסתתר להן  מתחת לאף והן אפילו לא ידעו. המבנה ממוקם בצד שמאל של הכביש, מיד אחרי שפונים לקיבוץ נען ועוברים את "אחוזת גן". אי אפשר לפספס. מצ:ב טעימה מהמקום בתמונה המצורפת. אם תרצו אעלה עוד תמונות


----------



## אורית ויזל (18/6/12)

התמונה לא עלתה... מנסה שוב...האיפור כמובן שלי


----------



## s20782 (19/6/12)

דיזינגוף סנטר 
אנחנו הצטלמנו בסנטר בעיקר בגלל שהשמלה שלי היתה משם...
ונכנסנו לחנויות מגניבות ששנינו אוהבים, חנות קומיקס בשביל החתן וחנות הפיות בשבילי...
נכנסנו לכלי זמר שמאוד מגניב שם עם הפסנתרים
לוקיישן מיוחד מאוד ולא שיגרתי, כמעט כול החנויות שמחו שנצטלם שם, היחידים שסרבו היו צומת ספרים כל השאר היו נדיבים ואף שמחו לתת לנו להצטלם שם...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (20/6/12)

מה עם לוקיישנים לחורף ? הצעות ?  
לא ידוע איזה מזג אוויר יהיה אבל אשמח לשמוע אופציות (אזור המרכז ודרומה...)


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (21/6/12)

שאלה בקשר למלון מונטיפיורי 
אני רוצה לוקיישן וינטג' כמו מעיין ספרייה ניו יורקית כזו.. אתן יודעות האם יש אפשרות להצטלם בלובי שלהם או לחילופין האם אתן מכירות עוד מקום דומה?


----------

